# What "Human Need" Are You Missing?



## MaynardJamesKeenan (Apr 13, 2008)

This is obviously Maslow's hierarchy of human needs.  Anyway, I just wanted to see if people who are depressed are struggling in one or two areas or if their problems are more spread out.

Here are some problems I am struggling with...

Physiological - Sex
Safety - Employment
Love/Belonging - Sexual Intimacy
Esteem - Self Esteem, Confidence, Achievment, Respect by others
Self Actualization - Everything on that list

Looks like the weaker the lower level is the weaker the higher level becomes.

Can we learn anything from this chart?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2008)

Certainly, there are major exceptions to Maslow's theory but they still make use of the original theory.  For example, if you invert the triangle, I think that can be just as accurate for some exceptional situations, e.g. starving artists, religious people going on a fast, protesters who risk injury to themselves, etc.


----------



## Misha (Apr 13, 2008)

I think a problem that alot of people with mood disorders have is that they have an upside down heirarchy of needs.  I know I do.  What I mean is that I struggle to meet my most basic needs, because I'm not motivated to.  It's like I expect self-actualization to happen before I have a reason to  eat or take care of my lower needs.  I often catch myself thinking things like "I don't have self-esteem or human relationships, so  why should I care about meeting needs like making rent or eating?".  I need to start looking at my basic needs as a path to the higher, not vice versa.
I have coined my own phrase for this problem in my life.  I call it Wolsam's Disorder (Maslow backwards...).


----------



## braveheart (Apr 13, 2008)

... and don't you have to accept the facts before you can have self esteem?

And I use my creativity to help keep me feeling safe. 

The main one I'm missing out on is Love and Belonging.
And Esteem, of course.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2008)

braveheart said:
			
		

> ... and don't you have to accept the facts before you can have self esteem?



Since it's so vague, maybe it means something else, like avoiding a self-serving bias.  
Anyway, some details from a psychology textbook:  



> *Characteristics of Self Actualizers:*
> 
> Perceive reality efficiently and are able to tolerate uncertainty
> Accept themselves and others for what they are
> ...





			
				Misha said:
			
		

> I call it Wolsam's Disorder (Maslow backwards...)


Sounds like a good name for a book on the self-neglect aspects of depression, etc.


----------



## Misha (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Sounds like a good name for a book on the self-neglect aspects of depression, etc.



Yikes!  I'd better start writing!


----------



## solitary man (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is love and belonging, which leads me to believe that I'll never find love in my lifetime.

There's a song by Olivia Newton John called "Recovery" which features the line: "I've lived without tenderness for too many years, why would I need it now?"

I think I'm far too screwed up for anyone to spend their time with.


----------

